# Free Dog Book on Kindle TODAY



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I have no clue at all what this book is like but it's FREE on Kindle TODAY so I downloaded it just for the heck of it. Look under Amazon Kindle or Lendle for it: _Dog Stories, Hilarious Tales of a Codependent Pet Owner _[Kindle Edition]


----------



## Jamiemarie (Jul 6, 2013)

Thanks! I downloaded it! It doesn't have many reviews but the ones it does have are great!


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

Just downloaded it. Thanks Susan!


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks! I've downloaded it too. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks! I downloaded it and read the first few pages - looks like it is going to be an enjoyable read.

Linda


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Jamiemarie said:


> Thanks! I downloaded it! It doesn't have many reviews but the ones it does have are great!


I figured for free, why not take a chance


Leanne said:


> Just downloaded it. Thanks Susan!


You're very welcome, Leanne.


littlefluffbabies said:


> Thanks! I've downloaded it too.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You're welcome, Amanda


sophie said:


> Thanks! I downloaded it and read the first few pages - looks like it is going to be an enjoyable read.
> 
> Linda


Linda - I didn't even get to do that...busy day at work but I love to stockpile some reads for rainy days


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Thank you - got it and looking forward to it!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I will look it up.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

I got it too!! (still up today) Thanks for the head's up!!


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Thank you! I am going to download now!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Do you have to have a Kindle? I don't have a kindle but I do have an iPad.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

puppydoll said:


> Do you have to have a Kindle? I don't have a kindle but I do have an iPad.


You can download the Kindle app on the IPad. That's what I do.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks Susan, I got it too!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I got it too thanks Sue.


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Quick question, I hope. I have Kindle on my computer and I just registered on Lendle. Can someone please tell me how to use it? I requested a book but now what happens? I am not sure if I have to download it into the Kindle app on my computer and if so, how. There was not much information on how to use that site. Thanks guys!!!


----------

